
SigOpt Fundamentals: Approximation of Data - mccourt
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/132959177928/sigopt-fundamentals-approximation-of-data
======
mccourt
Hello, I am Mike, the author of this post, and I will be checking in for the
rest of the day to answer questions.

